# Back flow protection for jetters?



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Is anyone actively using any sort of back flow protection for their jetter machines?

I just got my first jetter and realised that this is something I hadn't previously considered.

HCVB at least?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Why would you need backflow protection for a jetter. Fill tank should be indirect, it is non potable water once it enters the tank. Is your jetter different?Also does your jetter have an antifreeze system?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

An air gap is in place for filling the tank...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I should have specified.

It's a small Ridgid KJ-1350. It uses a direct hose connection so, no storage tank or air gap etc., on this little machine.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> I should have specified.
> 
> It's a small Ridgid KJ-1350. It uses a direct hose connection so, no storage tank or air gap etc., on this little machine.
> 
> ...


never thought of that . i have the kj-2200. its direct hose connect also. 
it may not be protected. but you could always screw in a hosebib vaccum breaker in female of machine , then screw your hose on it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

My J-3000 came with a double check with hose connections.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> My J-3000 came with a double check with hose connections.


Yeah, that sounds reasonable. I'm thinking I may jig up a DCVA for the hose connections.

I haven't used it on a job yet but being a back flow "specialist", it would be pretty irresponsible to show up and make that cross connection myself.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What does your code book say about direct connections to high hazard and potentially deadly substances.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you using an RPZ on yours? Is anyone?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Are all hose bibs not considered protected with a VB on the outlet?

I would think that a VB on your hose would suffice.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there a valve downstream of the VB?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Is there a valve downstream of the VB?


Of course there is - and a pressurized appliance too.

You didn't answer my previous question though.

*Do you have an RPZ on your jetter?*


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

All I have on mine is a hose thread vacuum breaker. I have it screwed on to the female hose threads at the pump. Not the greatest but better than nothing. I would say that 95% of the cart jetters I've seen don't have any protection.





Paul


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> Is there a valve downstream of the VB?


Illinois has a point if it is a health hazard then only 2 forms of backflow should be used
RPZ or airgap


----------

